# BBC iPlayer - how to watch??



## VeronicaK

Dear all,

Hello everyone. I just came to Singapore 3 weeks ago and missing my favourite TV shows in BBC iPlayer and ITV Player. It seems they were not supported in Singapore. My friend said I need have to get a VPN.

Is there any recommendation for those working well in Singapore?

Thanks all,


----------



## asublimepizza

Important:
- Keep and use your foreign iTunes account as they are not under Singapore jurisdiction of national control, ie. censorship and propaganda, also due to genuine commercial global marketing by country or region.
- If still unable to view, use a VPN, virtual private network not under Singapore jurisdiction, to view content ( authorities deem a threat against their control, genuine and otherwise, they want people to have of their favourble opinion and view of the state, through state controlled media. No supprise that they have, in the mix, religious people older than 70 year olds on the censorship board. )

Appologies, this was posted under Singapore, but will apply in similar communist based countries usually, of which China, HongKong, will have certain extent of media control, including iTunes. Singapore is a half communist half dictatorial administration but with market econonomy economic system, not unlike China, in some respects, hence fear of media influencing opinion. Do use VPN in these countries unless they have gazetted places that allow such viewing, e.g. hotels that may have not come under that law because its foreigners only hotel.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Although the definition of the word communist has been much abused, it'd be an even bigger stretch to attach the communist label to Singapore. It would be correct to say that Singapore's form of government is (thus far) a one party parliamentary democracy -- "benevolent democratic authoritarianism" basically. That's somewhat unusual in the world, although Japan's form of government isn't too far off, the past decade notwithstanding. Singapore's economy is a regulated, largely market-based capitalist system with some socialist attributes -- the most common type of economy in the world.


----------



## asublimepizza

Legal form over economic substance, a nationalistic marketing propaganda as form over system of governance.

Hmm. One party sounds like North Korea or very much like Fidel Castro, except cleverer by not being blatant.
Havng dancers around the lone dancer does indeed help lend some legitimacy to a suggestion of democracy. How about two parties and the right to dissent ?

Regulated market in form of a checklist exercise, except when you flash the wonga. In a truly free market, there is also the right to recourse and dissent by voting with your wallet without constrain of oligopoly like run group of companies.

So of course, pro G-Man, I will have to agree with your one party benevolence and a regulated capitalistic market like any other. Love Form over substance

Bottom line, keep that foreign iTunes account and use VPN to see and access the information / data / ideas you seek. Ideas don't die, like after Soviet Union collapsed, the one thing all controlling governments or forms of power in corporations that they fear. You have a right to those online information to show both sides of the coin or simply entertainment.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I offered no value judgments on Singapore's economic system and system of government, pro or con. I simply provided consensus definitions for Singapore economic and governmental systems.

I'm not sure what you're driving at when you describe constraints in "voting with your wallet." Singapore's system of import duties, taxes, and other associated regulations are objectively low/modest/reasonable by global standards. I have not experienced significant limitations in choice of goods and services across multiple competitors at reasonable prices. In fact, there are some examples of globally leading, well designed, pro-consumer regulations in Singapore, such as the fact that mobile devices sold in Singapore cannot be carrier/SIM locked even if you sign a term service contract.

Yes, Singapore prohibits private ownership of satellite television receiving equipment, blocks access to certain Web sites, still technically criminalizes consensual sexual relations between two adults who happen to both be male, and grants ample libel and slander protections to public officials. Those are four examples of Singaporean policies with which I do not agree. There are others.


----------



## Singapore Saint

To VeronicaK, the easy answer is to use Overplay VPN, allows you to log on to any country where you want to watch. Sorry that I can't add any socio-political analysis as well..


----------



## MaidenScotland

Try filmon.com and watch all the UK programmes live no need for a proxy


----------



## asublimepizza

In summary:
- What VPN does, how you might use it, a brief list of VPNs you could use.
Why You Should Start Using a VPN (and How to Choose the Best One for Your Needs)

- What VPN is. A short list of available VPNs.
Get Started With a VPN: For Beginners, Power Users, and IT Pros | PCWorld

- Do keep your iTunes UK version for access to aps provided from the UK that allows watching things such as Sky.

I watch BBC / ITV UK version from time to time. A friend has a few satellite dishes to overcome cross border viewing. He has a house so.. Mum's the word. &#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56397;


----------

